# Sealing nicotine?



## ProBrush (Aug 11, 2008)

I got to do a bid for severly nicotine stained popcorn ceilings. I smelled like I smoked a pack after only a couple minutes in this place. Just wondering what your go to primer is for nicotine stains. I am trying to use an oil base rather than BIN if possible. This place is pretty bad so I will probably figure on two primer coats.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Zinnser Coverstain.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

You're familiar with BIN Ultimate (shellac based) which is what I rely on for severely smoke stained areas. One coat of that should suffice. If you really want to avoid using that then Coverstain would also be my next choice.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Yep.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

What he ^ said.

Bin would really be the answer through:yes:


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

I always you Bins (shellac) for that. Works well


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

why no oil based kilz fans? at 13.00 a gallon


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Cause shellac encapsulates mo' betta.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Don't be hatin but I have successfully done this with Zinnser Smart Prime- 

I know, it goes against all convention. But it worked. twice.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

BrushJockey said:


> Don't be hatin but I have successfully done this with Zinnser Smart Prime-
> 
> I know, it goes against all convention. But it worked. twice.


I have also used Smart Prime for smoke coverage where " stinky paint "was a concern.


----------



## ProBrush (Aug 11, 2008)

That's what I was hoping for is something that doesn't smell much. The guy will be there when I am working. I doubt he will smell much because I am sure he will have a cigarette going but still.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

You gotta repect the odor conscious, chain smoking customer...

Sent from my MB508 using Paint Talk


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Zinnser oderless oil base stainblocker will also do the trick.:yes:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Lambrecht said:


> I have also used Smart Prime for smoke coverage where " stinky paint "was a concern.


How many primer coats are we talking about?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

BrushJockey said:


> Don't be hatin but I have successfully done this with Zinnser Smart Prime-
> 
> I know, it goes against all convention. But it worked. twice.


No hatin' from here. I really like Smart Prime for a lot of situations. For a while I was using it more and more with good results. All of a sudden, it failed me on a stain blocking situation. Having to go back and completely redo a job because of a primer failure will definitely shake your confidence. That's why for "severe" nicotine staining (the op's words) I just go with the BIN Ultimate. That stuff has never failed me. I just ask the HO to clear out while I'm applying it.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

researchhound said:


> it failed me on a stain blocking situation.


Hi Dan.
What were you trying to cover? Coats? Time between coats?


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> How many primer coats are we talking about?


2 coats when using Smart Prime. 1 coat with BIN or Coverstain.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Lambrecht said:


> 2 coats when using Smart Prime


Wet on wet? How long do you wait to apply the Top coat?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Hi Dan.
> What were you trying to cover? Coats? Time between coats?


I was covering some relatively severe water stains - which generally don't emulsify and bleed. Thought for sure the SP would do the job. It didn't, which leads me to believe something had leached into the drywall when it got wet. I did only go with one coat - my feeling is the primer should be able to do the job in one or it's the wrong primer for the task. I allowed at least 24 hrs. before top coating - probably longer when I think back on that job. 

I still like SP but tend to stick to using it over new drywall/texture where needing a primer that can take tinting is important.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Messing around with nicotine or other tough stains has never worked for me. BIN has never failed. I can think of only a few times out of 100s where I needed to hit BIN again, and it was only in small areas. BIN smell is gone really quickly, esp. with fans, maybe even quicker than Zinsser low odor, which still smells to me.


----------



## Lazerline (Mar 26, 2012)

Any time I see bad nicotine stains I drop a bomb of Zinnzer coverstain on the place. Other stuff might work but I know this does and I haven't risked taking a chance on something else yet.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

i posted these a while back .......ok here we go, NO WASHING what so ever just 1 coat cover stain an 1 coat flat white over 25-30yrs worth of chain smoking in a dumpy apt ..........an no i didnt fix the crack cause they didnt pay me to 




*no cut in so you can see the difference* 












*1 coat of cover stain* 











*1 coat of flat white*


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

1963 Sovereign said:


> why no oil based kilz fans? at 13.00 a gallon


 
kilz is complete crap thats why ........kilz is the trendy one stop shop for all of a HO'ers shopping needs


-bare wood?? .......KILZ
-water damage??......KILZ
-NICOTINE??.......KILZ 


But in reality that crap couldnt seal a scuff mark


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

i dont know but my old boss's POP whos been around before rollers told me that KILZ was the first mass marketed primer available to the public an as the years went on more advanced primers came along but the name KILZ stuck kinda like every SUV to a yuppie is a JEEP


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

I have also had SP fail on a bad water stain. But I did like it on the nic ceilings. It drys ( according to can) to recoat in 1 hour. I gave it 2 and hit it again, and in one room just to taunt it I just gave 1 coat. Paint the next day.
Now this may not also be sealing in the odor like BIN does, but in this case ( like yours) they were going to still be smoking- so that didn't matter.
For sure BIN works, we all know that. I was looking for other alternatives, because I'm that kind of guy...


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

BrushJockey said:


> I have also had SP fail on a bad water stain. But I did like it on the nic ceilings. It drys ( according to can) to recoat in 1 hour. I gave it 2 and hit it again, and in one room just to taunt it I just gave 1 coat. Paint the next day.
> Now this may not also be sealing in the odor like BIN does, but in this case ( like yours) they were going to still be smoking- so that didn't matter.
> For sure BIN works, we all know that. I was looking for other alternatives, because I'm that kind of guy...


How do you like the consistency of Smart prime? IMO is way too thin.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

kdpaint said:


> Messing around with nicotine or other tough stains has never worked for me. BIN has never failed. I can think of only a few times out of 100s where I needed to hit BIN again, and it was only in small areas. BIN smell is gone really quickly, esp. with fans, maybe even quicker than Zinsser low odor, which still smells to me.


 Correct Zinsser low odor but its not no odor.Does stick around but it does stick.


----------



## deluxe (Nov 30, 2008)

Cover Stain will do the job if you're not concerned about the smell coming back, 'cause it will. BIN Will encapsulate the smell as well as the stains.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> How do you like the consistency of Smart prime? IMO is way too thin.


It is also supposed to be penetrating- so thin. I think it handles nice, but I hate pudding paint. I use it often ( like today) for first coat or conversion coat on painted trim and doors. Fast and easy to apply.


----------



## ltd (Nov 18, 2010)

cover stain. it works, its cheep, and no excuses


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Wet on wet? How long do you wait to apply the Top coat?


When it is dry to the touch I apply a second coat.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Lambrecht said:


> When it is dry to the touch I apply a second coat.


Huh? I've told every water-based product needs to dry a least 4 hours in order to block stains?


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Huh? I've told every water-based product needs to dry a least 4 hours in order to block stains?


Never had a problem so far. I do usually wait until the following day to topcoat but not always.


----------



## ProBrush (Aug 11, 2008)

I am not concerned with the smell coming back because they are still smoking in there and probably don't smell how bad it is anyway. So it sound sliek i will be safe with Coverstain rather than BIN. I hate dealing and cleaning up after the shellac based products. I do like using a product where you don't have a question of whether the stain is sealed or not. Nothing like finding that out after the finish coats are applied.


----------



## painterdude (Jun 18, 2008)

gotta go with coverstain. If it's going on a popcorn ceiling never painted over, you'll have to spray it to seal it and leave the popcorn. Cleaning guns and equiptment with spirits is a lot easier then using alcohol for Bulleye. Fast dry and second coat in a few hours. Kilz works but it tends to "cheese" up too fast if it sits.Read the can, it's really a spot primer. Dont' take these jobs anymore at 62, one of the perks of being old. But used a ton of these products in the day.


----------

